# Brushes - Werkzeugspitzen öffnen?!



## kingXXX (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich hab als Brush mal die Swirlies gemacht und auch schon als Werkezugspitze festgelegt. Nur frag ich mich wie ich die jetze benutzen kann? Muss ich die öffnen und dann wie den Bleistift benutzen oder anders? Wenn ja wo öffne ich das?

danke kingXXX


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Oktober 2005)

Nur 3 Klicks ... 

Im Normalfall befindet sich die neu erstellte Werkzeugspitze aber am Ende der aktuell geladenen Liste.


----------



## kingXXX (19. Oktober 2005)

jut thx  - kurze frage - bei mir schaut dis nen bissl verpixelt aus wills aber so haben wie hier wie gehtn dis?! ^^

link 

thx for help ;-)

lg king


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Die Macht sei mit dem Pinsel und nicht mit dem Buntstift...
Weiterhin liegt die Macht auch in der Netiquette, die Du irgendwie nicht so ganz verstanden hast...
Bitte mal überdenken.

Danke und Gruss
Markus


----------

